# Towing a 527RL-S with a Tundra



## skylady (Nov 10, 2003)

Can you please let me know if you think this will work.

I have a Toyota Tundra V-8 with a towing capability of 7,200 lbs.
I have the TRD Off Road package included

Looking at buying the 2003 Outback 5th Wheel (527RL-S) with a dry weight of 5,780 lbs.

We will be packing for only 2 people for 2-4 day trips (normally) and maybe once a year a 2 wk trip (a salesman said we would probably be packing 800 - 1000 lbs. does that sound right?)

Usually will be towing on flat, occasionally over a mountain.

Before we buy I'd like to know if anyone thinks this combination will work for us. My husband isn't one to do research so I thought I'd try and find out what I could with limited knowledge.

Also does anyone know anything about the 2004's and if it would be better to wait for it it come out?

Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello,

By the time you add 1000 of gear (not hard to do) to the dry weight, you are at 6780. Twenty percent of that, which is about what the pin weight of a fiver is, is 1356 which may put your truck over its gross vehicle weight.

The best way to figure it out would be to weigh your truck with gas and gear. Take that number and subtract it from the gross vehicle weight which is printed on the driver's side door panel. That number will be how much pin weight your truck can carry. Another number to consider is the gross combined weight rating. That is the maximum your truck and trailer can weight together. Your manual or dealer will be able to give you that number.

A good rule of thumb is to stay around 80 to 90 percent of those numbers for reasonable towing performance.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Skylady,

check the prices at Bonners Laheshore Rv center in Muskegon Mi. It will be worth your while!! www.lakeshore-rv.com. I think you could tow that but you will be right at your limit it sounds like.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

I think you would be at too much weight with the tundra/ 5'ver combo. I have the 28RLS , which is the TT version of the 5'ver. Absolutely love it!! dry, no propane or batteries(2) cabinet sticker said 5200# with a 7000 GVWR. I would guess that this outfit loaded up weighs in between 6300 and 6500#. It pulls like a dream with my Ram Hemi.the whole trailer, bumper to tongue is 32' . you may want to take a look at these, Jerry


----------

